# Brunswick Maine and our incredibly warm fall weather...



## gomarciab (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello fellow Mainers...

I know you are out there. I am in Brunswick and am still experiencing incredibly warm temperatures. Today we are once again about 65 degrees. While all this is lovely this is my first treatment free winter and I have not feed syrup as the stores seemed very good. I pulled my last supers about 2 weeks ago except for one hive that seemed a tad light. I left them with about five full frames of honey in a super as I thought they would moved it down to the cluster as needed. I winter my hives over in two deeps. 

I am curious if anyone is adjusting their fall methods to allow for this warm weather and if so what are you doing?

Best
Marcy

PS How was the MSBA annual meeting? I am afraid I missed this as I was on Lake Nicatous this weekend. Crazy warm up there too!!


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

MSBA meeting was good. Kirk Webster was very soft-spoken and not put off by the must treat mantra of other speakers. He is using Russian bees and finds no loss in honey production. He described his isolated mating yards and the three focuses of his operation - honey production, summer nucs & queen production. He appears to be over wintering his nucs on top of production hives.

I have been enjoying the warmish fall which is allowing me to procrastinate a bit with fall chores. I just took out the screens and put in the glass for my porch this morning. I still have mowing to do (pruning blueberries) and then wrapping. I think I am wrapping a bit later than usual but I don't feel like I am behind any. I'll have my wrapping done by mid November or sooner if the sunny weather continues.

My photovoltaics are happy with all this sun! And I am glad not to be running the generator.

I have one super left to harvest. There was a bunch of brood in it and I shook the bees out and put a queen excluder on. The brood has hatched out and I put an escape board on yesterday. As this mornings temp was 30F I don't imagine there will be any bees in the super later today and I'll grab it.


----------

